# هل هناك مهندس ...لا يعرف من هو آنشتين .اسطورة القرن العشرين



## ferasgolf (20 أغسطس 2006)

ألبرت آينشتاين 
من هو البرت اينشتين ولماذا ذاع صيته في ارجاء الارض؟ أذا لم تعرف الاجابة تابع ما ينشر على هذا الموقع بعنوان البرت اينشتين والنظرية النسبية..... !!​





البرت اينشتين عالم فيزيائي قضى حياته في محاولة لفهم قوانين الكون. كان اينشتين يسأل الكثير من الأسئلة المتعلقة بالكون ويقوم بعمل التجارب داخل عقله. فقد عاش اينشتين عبقريا باجماع كافة علماء عصره وبلغ اسمى درجات المجد العلمية بخلاف العديد من العلماء الذين ماتوا دون ان يحظوا بمتعة النجاح والتألق فمثلاً العالم ماندل الذي وضع قوانين الوراثة لم يعرف احد أنه هو الذي وضع هذه القوانين إلا بعد وفاته بخمسين عام، كذلك العالم والطبيب العربي ابن النفيس الذي اكتشف الدورة الدموية في جسم الانسان لايزال مجهولا حتى الآن وغيره من الأمثلة.. كانت عبقرية اينشتين من نوع مختلف فلم يكن احد يفهم شيء عن نظريته النسبية أو تطبيقاتها ولكن الجميع اقر بمنطقها. فقد جاءت النظرية النسبية الخاصة لتحير العلماء وتغير مفاهيم الفيزياء المعروفة. 
ويروي أن آينشتين كان يقف في أحد شوارع هوليود مع شارلي تشابلن فتجمع حولهما المارة، فقال آينشتين لتشابلن ((لقد تجمع الناس لينظروا إلى عبقري يفهمونه تمام الفهم وهو أنت، وعبقري لا يفهمون من أمره شيئاً وهو أنا)).. العديد من العلماء بلغوا مراتب علمية عالية نتيجة لمجهودهم الفكري أو الفني فمثلاً اديسون وبيكاسو وأبن سينا والمتنبي اجمع الناس على تفوقهم وعبقريتهم لأنهم لمسوا ورأوا قيمة ما يقدمون من اكتشافات واختراعات. وهذا لم يحدث مع آينشتين حيث كانت عبقريته من نوع مختلف فما هو الذي قدمه آينشتين؟ وعن ماذا كانت عبقريته؟ وما قيمة ما قدمه؟ وعن أي شيء تتحدث. كل ما هو معروف أنه وضع النظرية النسبية. فإذا ماحاول المرء قراءة النظرية النسبية إلا وجد نفسه غارقاً في بحر من الألغاز لدرجة انه شاع القول بأن هناك عشرة في العالم يفهمون النظرية النسبية وهنا يجب أن اؤوكد أن هذا غير صحيح وسوف نقوم من خلال هذه المقالة تقديم شرح مبسط للنظرية النسبية الخاصة ونتائجها لتكون في مستوى القارئ العادي.. 
- حياة آينشتين :
ولد آلبرت أينشتين في 14 مارس 1879 في ألمانيا في مدينة صغيرة تسمى أولم وبعد عام انتقلت اسرته إلى ميونخ. كان والده هرمان صاحب مصنع كهروكيميائي. وكانت والدته بولين كوخ من عشاق الموسيقى وكان له اخت تصغره بعام. تأخر آينشتين عن النطق وكان يحب الصمت والتفكير والتأمل ولم يهوى اللعب كأقرانه. لم يكن يعجبه نظام المدرسة وطريقة التعليم فيها التي تحصر الطالب في نطاق ضيق ولا تدع له مجالاً للأبداع واظهار امكانياته. 
اهدى له والده بوصلة صغيرة في عيد ميلاده العاشر وكان لها الاثر البالغ في نفسه وبابرتها المغناطيسية التي تشير دائما إلى الشمال والجنوب واستخلص هذا الطفل بعد تأمل عميق أن الفضاء ليس خالياً ولا بد وأن فيه ما يحرك الاجسام ويجعلها تدور في نسق معين. تعلق آينشتين في شبابه بعلم الطبيعة والرياضيات وبرع فيهما في البيت وليس في المدرسة ووجد متعة في علم الهندسة وحل مسائلها. تعلم الموسيقى وهو في السادسة من عمره وكان يعزف على الة الكمان.

 كانت اكبر مشكلة له اضطراره لدراسة اللغات والعلوم الانسانية التي لا تطلق للفكر العنان وانما حفظها للحصول على الشهادة وكان كثيرا ما يحرج اساتذة الرياضيات لتفوقه عليهم وطرده احد الاساتذة من المدرسة قائلاً له ((أن وجودك في المدرسة يهدم احترام التلاميذ لي)) سافر بعدها ليلتحق بوالديه في ميلانو بعد ان تركوه لمشاكل مادية في ميونخ والتحق هناك في معهد بولوتيكنيك ولكنه رسب في جميع امتحانات الالتحاق فيما عدا الرياضيات فارشده مدير المعهد ليدرس دبلوم في احدى مدن سويسرا ليتمكن بعد عام من الالتحاق في البوليتكنيك. 
في عام 1901 بلغ اينشتين من العمر 21 عاماً وبعد عناء طويل للحصول على عمل يعيش منه حصل على وظيفة في مكتب تسجيل براءات الاختراع في برن. قرأ الكثير عن اعمال العلماء والفلاسفة ولم تعجبه كتاباتهم حيث وصفها بالسطحية والبعد عن العمق الفكري الذي يبحث عنه.
في العام 1905 وضع آينشتين خلال عمله في مكتب تسجيل الأختراعات العديد من النظريات التي جعلت من العام 1905 عاماً ثورياً في تاريخ العالم. واسترعت نتائج نظرياته اهتمام علماء الفيزياء في كافة جامعات سويسرا مما طالبوا بتغير وظيفته من كاتب إلى استاذ في الجامعة وفي عام 1909 عين رئيسا للفيزياء النظرية في جامعة زوريخ ثم انتقل إلى جامعة براغ الألمانية في 1910 ليشغل نفس المنصب ولكنه اضطر لمغادرتها في العام 1912 بسبب رفض زوجته مغادرة زوريخ..... 
من أعمال أينشتين نذكر.....
في عام 1905 نشر اينشتين اربعة ابحاث علمية الأولى في تفسير الظاهرة الكهروضوئية والبحث الثاني للحركة الابروانية للجزيئلت والثالثة لطبيعة المكان والزمان والرابعة 



لديناميكا حركة الأجسام الفردية. كان البحثين الأخيرين الاساس للنظرية النسبية الخاصة والتي نتج عنها معادلة الطاقة E=mc2 وبتحويل كتلة متناهية في الصغر امكن الحصول على طاقة هائلة (الطاقة النووية)..


في العام 1921 حصل أينشتين على جائزة نوبل لأكشتافه قانون الظاهرة الكهروضوئية التي حيرت هذه الظاهرة علماء عصره. 
** وضع اينشتين الاسس العلمية للعديد من المجالات الحديثة في الفيزياء هي:
النظرية النسيبة الخاصة
النظرية النسبية العامة
ميكانيكا الكم
نظرية المجال الموحد
وحتى يومنا هذا يقف العلماء عاجزين عن تخيل كيف توصل اينشتين لهذا النظريات ولا سيما وأن التجارب التي تجرى حتى الأن تؤكد صحة نظريات اينشتين وينشر ما يقارب 1000 بحث سنوياً حول النظرية النسبية.. 
قبل الحديث عن النظرية النسبية الخاصة وتطبيقاتها سوف نلقي بعض الضوء على حياة اينشتين...​قال عنه زميله في برلين العالم الفيزيائي لندتبورغ ((كان يوجد في برلين نوعان من الفيزيائيين: النوع الأول آينشتين، والنوع الآخر سائر الفيزيائيين)). 
مع اندلاع الحرب العالمية ظل آينشتين يتابع اعماله العلمية في برلين وركز نشاطه على التوسع في نظرية الجاذبية التي نشرها في العام 1916 وهو في الثامنة والثلاثين من عمره. حاول الكثير من الاحزاب السياسية زجه في نشاطاتهم ولكنه كان دائما يقول انني لم اخلق للسياسة وفضل الانعزال والوحدة قائلاً ((ان الفرد المنعزل هو وحده الذي يستطيع أن يفكر وبالتالي أن يخلق قيما جديدة تتكامل بها الجماعة)) هذا ادى إلى دفع معارضيه للنيل منه. احيكت له المؤامرات والدسائس مما زاع صيته في مختلف انحاء العالم ووجهت له الدعوات من العديد من الجامعات للتعرف عليه وسافر إلى ليدن بهولندا وعين استاذاً في جامعتها. وأسف الكثيرون في ألمانيا رحيله لأن شهرته العظيمة في الخارج من شأنها ان تعيد إلى المانيا هيبتها التي فقدتها في الحرب. وتلقى كتب ودعوات من وزير التربية ليعود إلى بلده فعاد وحصل على الجنسية الألمانية لانه في ذلك الوقت كان لايزال محتفظاً بجنسيته السويسرية. 
كثرت الدعوات التي تلقاها اينشتين بسبب شهرة نظريته النسبية وكان يقابل في كل مرة يلقي فيها محاضرة باحتفال هائل يحضره عامة الناس ليتعرفوا على هذا الرجل بالرغم من عدم المامهم بفحوى النظرية النسبية ولكن اهتمام الناس به لم يسبق لعالم ان حظي به من قبل فكان يستقبل استقبال المعجبين لفنان مشهور. لقد كان تقرير صادر عن البعثة الفلكية الانجليزية عام 1919 الذي تؤيد فيه صحة نبوءة آينشتين عن انحراف الضوء عند مروره بالجو الجاذبي من اهم دواعي شهرته العالمية. ولكن لكونه الماني الجنسية كان صيته في انجلترا قليل وبدعوة من اللورد هالدين توجه آينشتين إلى انجلترا وقدمه هالدين قائلا ((إن ما صنعه نيوتن بالنسبة إلى القرن الثامن عشر يصنعه آينشتين بالنسبة إلى القرن العشرين)).
يروى أنه تم الاعلان عن جائزة قدرها خمسة آلاف دولار لكاتب احسن ملخص للنظرية النسبية في حدود ثلاثة آلاف كلمة فتقدم ثلاثمائة شخص وحصل على الجائزة رجل من محبي الفيزياء ايرلاندي الجنسية عمره 61 عاماً في 1921. 
ظل آينشتين يسافر بين بلدان العالم من فرنسا إلى اسبانيا إلى فلسطين وإلى الصين واليابان وحصل على جائزة نوبل في 1923 وسلمه اياها ملك السويد وبعدها استقر في برلين وكان الزوار من مختلف انحاء العالم يأتون له ويستمتعون بحديثه ولقاءه حتى عام 1929 والتي فيها بلغ من العمر الخمسين عاماً قرر الاختفاء عن الانظار ولم يكن احد يعلم اين يقيم. 
كان آينشتين محبا للسلم ويكره الحرب وفي نداء تلفزيوني إلى تورمان رئيس الولايات المتحدة الاسبق قال ((لقد كان من المفروض أول الامر أن يكون سباق التسلح من قبيل التدابير الدفاعية. ولكنه اصبح اليوم ذا طابع جنوني. لأنه لو سارت الامور على هذا المنوال فسيأتي يوم يزول فيه كل أثر للحياة على وجه البسيطة)).
في 18 ابريل من العام 1955 وفي مدينة برنستون مات ذلك العبقري وأخذ الناس يتحدثون عن آينشتين من جديد وتنافست الجامعات للاستئثار بدماغ ذلك الرجل عساها تقف من فحصه على اسرار عبقريته.. كان آينشتين يعيش بخياله في عالم اخر له فيه الشطحات والسبحات وكانت الموسيقى سبيله الوحيد للتنفيس عن ثورته العارمة وكان الكون بالنسبة له مسرحا ينتزع منه الحكمة فغاص في ابعاده السحيقة وبهذا نكون قد لخصنا قصة حياة اسطورة القرن العشرين .


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً لك على المعلومات


----------



## eng_eslam (26 أغسطس 2006)

متشكر جدا على المعلومات


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (30 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور جدا ...ونرجو افادتنا باشياء مثل هذه لعلماء اخرين من الذين كان لهم دور بارز فى المسيره العلميه للبشريه عامه ...جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أغسطس 2006)

ايوه كده اهى دى المواضيع ولا ايه ......مشكور اخى وياريت المزيد ...ارجوا نقل هذا الموضوع فى االمنتدى العام ..


----------



## mtak (11 سبتمبر 2006)

...جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (14 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخوي على هذي المعلومات الجيدة وسلمت اناملك والله لا يحرمنا من امثالك يا اخي


----------

